# Ohio Kentucky Indiana



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Calling all ohio,, ky, indiana, outbackers. How many of us would be intrested in a RALLY sometime in 2008?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

If you insist.......


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Depending on when and where, you might get some Michiganders crashing the rally too.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

michiganners are welcome as is any outbacker. Iam lookin for suggestions as month (best) and possible location. what are some needs of campers? if we get enough intrest ill take charge of talking to c grounds.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Some Cincinnatians here that would be interested. Let us know if we can help.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outbackmac said:


> michiganners are welcome as is any outbacker. Iam lookin for suggestions as month (best) and possible location. what are some needs of campers? if we get enough intrest ill take charge of talking to c grounds.


If it happened to be the last weekend of July...there might even be a Yankee of 2 there, too (hey!! we each did our time  lived in Ohio for 6+ years...that's gotta count for something!







)

Destination WEST, but we'll be travelling out via the "northern route" and stopping (at least overnight) somewhere around Findlay anyway....would LOVE to meet some mid-country Outbackers


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Wolfie will keep it in mind i want to see when some of the other rallys are in 08


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Anything new on the '08 Factory rally?

We're planning on doing some house hunting for retirement next summer in southern In. Couple of rallies along the way would be nice.

Dave


----------



## livinthedream (May 15, 2007)

We would love to join in! Date isn't a major issue as long as there is time to plan.


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

outbackmac said:


> Calling all ohio,, ky, indiana, outbackers. How many of us would be intrested in a RALLY sometime in 2008?


_Count us in! Late June or early July would work. They're planning the '08 Factory Rally in the Goshen, IN area for late July or early August.

Keep us posted!!!!_


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

That sounds like a possibility for us. Ill keep it in mind.


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

We're interested. June is better for us because of Marching Band, but whatever you guys decide we'll try and be there for it!!

Lisa


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea to us. We would like to meet some more OB'rs. It's hard for us to say when the best time for us would be, but if you get far enough to get one and a place we'll try to work our schedule around our business.

Thanks,

Aunt B
New Albany, Ohio


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

What about illinois, we might be able to swing it


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Sure! How about Hocking Hills SP?

Mark


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Mike not a problem here is your invite. please join us for now the newly expanded ohio, kentucky, indiana, and now illinois rally to be held sometime in 2008.

Iam waiting on dates for the factory rally i do not wanna interfere with that as i to wanna make that rally.
Still lookin for suggestions on places to hold this rally


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

We would definitely try to be there. Like everyone else it just depends on the family schedule.


----------



## tuckerroo (Mar 29, 2007)

We would be interested...we're new to the outbackers family and would love to meet others!


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

We'd be interested too! June or early July 08 would work for us. Late August or into September would work as well.

As for facilities or type of CG, we are "comfortable" camping with electric h/u only - although full hookups are nice when we get them. We're good either way. We do like to bring the doggy along so a pet friendly CG would be our preference.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Interested.









Brown County SP in IN is always nice. Turkey Run. I hear Clifty Falls is good.

Jim


----------



## BoBerry (Mar 15, 2007)

Would love to have a rally in our region to attend. We have been looking forward to the factory rally as well. Just waiting closer to date to get us in. If we are interested in Turkey Run or Brown county both very nice but sometimes you have to get Turkey Run in a few months in advance or more for even one site.

If any help is needed please let us know I would be interested in healping plan it.









We have been searching for outbacks along our travels and actually we drove almost 3,000 miles on vacation and only spotted one







Would like to be able to talk with other owners

Sounds good!

Blessings
Micki and Crew


----------



## Mike&Mary (Aug 13, 2007)

We're new to this. From MO, but camp a lot in KY at Hillman Ferry. We are picking up our 26rs in a couple of weeks and a rally in 2008 seems like a way to jump in.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

I havent given up on this rally, but iam not gonna wait forever for a decesion to be made on the factory rally. What do we all think should we go forward or wait a little longer?


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

My opinion is to move ahead with planning for an OKI rally.

Preliminary site suggestions and dates could be discussed. Nothing would be 'set in stone' for a little while yet anyway.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

ok then lets here everyone,s suggestions on when and where this rally should be held


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey Jerry,

Maybe at this point is will be best to do at the first part of next season. Everyone may be itching to go. With having the baby recently, we aren't going to stop camping but may not go many more times this season. We are heading to Dillon this weekend. Stonelick in Oct for Halloween. I still hate that we have to miss Little Farm but we have the baptism that weekend. We are up for anything but the year may be winding down with kids in shool and such. I hear that Santa Claus in Indy is pretty cool. We are easy so any place is fine.

Brad


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> Sure! How about Hocking Hills SP?
> 
> Mark


Great idea Mark. In fact, we have a seasonal site at Scenic View Campground right down the road from there. It's a great private campground that would make a fabulous rally site. Count us in!!!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Any thought to memorial day in southern indiana or third/fourth weekend in june. I could swing driving four/five hours on friday of memorial day, but any further and the dw may veto it as she will have to work that friday.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

http://www.naturalspringsresort.com/home-2.htm

This camp ground was talked about this weekend 
Iam not good at posting links so if someone wants to repost please do


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> http://www.naturalspringsresort.com/home-2.htm
> 
> This camp ground was talked about this weekend
> Iam not good at posting links so if someone wants to repost please do


Your link works fine Jerry.

Hope we actually get some interest in this one.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm just watching quietly from the sidelines to see what dates and location you guys choose.
I already have a topsail and a few other trips planned for next year, but if I can swing it, I'll be there.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Paul W. said:


> Sure! How about Hocking Hills SP?
> 
> Mark


Great idea Mark. In fact, we have a seasonal site at Scenic View Campground right down the road from there. It's a great private campground that would make a fabulous rally site. Count us in!!!
[/quote]

Sounds great to me Hocking Hills is one of our favorite places to visit.

Mark


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

outbackmac said:


> http://www.naturalspringsresort.com/home-2.htm
> 
> This camp ground was talked about this weekend
> Iam not good at posting links so if someone wants to repost please do


Looks good to us! What about some dates. June or July would work best for us.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hocking Hills is a NICE state park. There is a bunch to do with all of the caves and hicking trails. You have to make sure you bring enough film to this park. We are still up for it. The only weeks that my be bad for us are the latter weeks in June. Hope we can make this work.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Not to butt in at all, and please forgive me if you think I'm out of line here, but I have found when trying to decide on a rally, someone needs to just get the ball rolling and make a decision as to where and when and go from there.

Y'all have been talking about this now for 2 months and nothing has been nailed down yet.

Good luck in getting this together. Rallies are great. Wish I could drive up there, too, as I am originally from the Midwest (Forsyth, Illinois) and I know y'all's area has lots of great-looking places to rally.

Mark


----------



## grambo (Jul 30, 2007)

We would try to go! Would like to see a location central to all three states (or 4). My vote would be for cooler spring or fall season. I think mswalt has a good idea.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I want to say, that if wherever you choose, some may go and some may not based on the distance. This a a large area that has been discussed
and of course, most would prefer closer than farther, but whatever is chosen is OK with me.

It will be very difficult to pick a sight that is OK with everyone with this large of an area and that's OK. I'm open to any choices......I'm just glad
that we have a potential rally somewhere in my neck of the woods.

Mark


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok lets get this going agoin with the factory rally july 6th to the 10th. How does early june look. we are lookin at natural springs i will visit this campground or whodey will


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi Guys! Been too long away from the OB site.....(and too long since we've been out in the OB)









Early June '08 at Natural Springs sounds good to us. Hope to re-connect with you all soon!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

If Hocking Hills is where it is happening you can count us in any time except july 4 weekend. That area is only about 30 miles from home for us.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Sorry I have been so slow to read this thread. I'm interested, too, but now we'll have to work around the Niagara Falls Rally, too. Since I went to the Niagara Falls Rally last year and we had a blast, I wouldn't want to miss seeing the friends I made there. Are we looking at a weekend or longer? I get out of work about the 2nd week of June and I am "itching" to camp right about that time but am available other times, too. I don't think I responded to the Factory Rally thread yet but I'm interested in that one, too. It's just been such a busy year for me that I don't get much time online so I'm a bit behind. Will someone please PM me when it comes time to reserve if you haven't heard from me?


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Do you all think that trying for Memorial Day weekend would be too out of reach? I know that is the kick-off weekend for camping, and might be hard getting reservations, but if we get this thing going soon we might have a chance. I was at Natural Springs back in July and it is a very nice cg. It is located about 6 miles east of Richmond, IN on I-70. It took me about 90 mins to get there from Cinti. I think this would be good due to the central location. I want to get Jerry (Outbackmac) to go up with me maybe this weekend to check it out and get another opinion. If not, friends of mine were camping up by Hocking Hills at a private cg, not sure if same as one mentioned earlier here, and they said it was great and the owners are very personable. Only minutes from the state park. Haven't been to that part camping myself, and wouldn't mind checking that out either. I was told it was about 3 hrs from cinti though, and for our ky friends, do you think that would be too long for say a weekend trip? But, like everyone has said before, we REALLY need to get this thing moving if we're going do it.

Mike


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

How about June 6-9, 2008 at Natural Springs located in New Paris, OH? I would say longer, but we will have the factory rally within a month. Hopefully all the kids will be out of school by then. The wild bunch's last day is on May 28th. I will call the cg this weekend and see about holding say 20 sites for that weekend. I think this would be best for everyone due to its location to I-70. This rally would include IN, OH, KY, MI?. You all said someone should pick a place and date, so here I go. Lets get this party started!!!

Mike


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

whodey said:


> How about June 6-9, 2008 at Natural Springs located in New Paris, OH? I would say longer, but we will have the factory rally within a month. Hopefully all the kids will be out of school by then. The wild bunch's last day is on May 28th. I will call the cg this weekend and see about holding say 20 sites for that weekend. I think this would be best for everyone due to its location to I-70. This rally would include IN, OH, KY, MI?. You all said someone should pick a place and date, so here I go. Lets get this party started!!!
> 
> Mike


That might actually work for us!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Mike(whodey) and myself are going to check out Natural Springs today, will give a full report when we return.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Here is the official dates for the OHIO, KENTUCKY,INDIANA RALLY AND ANYONE ELSE

[size="5"]WELCOME ALL to the RALLY AT NATURAL SPRINGS RESORT
DATES 6/6 TO 6/8 we have 18 sites on hold UNTIL JANUARY 11th 2008[/size

SITE #s 22 thru 27 Lake Front
SITES#s 57 thru 62}
SITES#s 78 thru 83 } these 12 sites are back to back sites refer to camground map These sites have both 30 and 50 amp

We have the lodge reserved for sat night for a pot luck dinner, FROM 5PM TO 8PM and the picnic shelter for a group fire.

When calling please refer to OUTBACKERS GROUP. Contact person Steve Adams.

natural springs pics


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

natural springs


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

campground link


----------



## grambo (Jul 30, 2007)

Darn that falls right in the middle of out vacation, going to Myrtle that week. You all have fun tho.


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

This looks real good to us at this time! I'll be checking on our schedule and getting back to you all!


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Reserved site 25.

Mike


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Sorry, I won't be able to make it. We are still in school and not allowed to take time off during the last couple of weeks. It's 320 miles for me, too far for me to do that alone working all day on Friday and having to get back to work Monday morning. I'm sure it will be a great time for all.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We are going to check our schedule, it might be tough with the wife teaching and a five hour drive for the weekend. We will let u know.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

whodey 25
outbackmac 26

Lets see more make this rally


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> whodey 25
> outbackmac 26
> 
> Lets see more make this rally


I tried calling today but only got their answering machine. They didn't return my call (yet) but I'll keep trying.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Bob i started a new thread midwest rally check it out

Look forward to seeing you guys again

take care mac


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

did u check out the rally thread?


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> did u check out the rally thread?


Oh Yeah!! Where is that darned rally thread............ AH here it is....

Midwest Rally


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello,

We would be very interested in attending. What do we have to do?

Carey & Theresa


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

CTDOutback06 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We would be very interested in attending. What do we have to do?
> 
> Carey & Theresa


Carey & Theresa
This thread was renamed and is continued here Midwest Rally. You can find the sign up info there.

Hope to see you at the rally


----------

